# Did a mod do this or was my account hacked?



## Miss Panda (Nov 16, 2015)

The word idiot appeared in the country field under my name after someone took exception to my description of my inferior visuospatial skills. I screengrabbed it before I managed to change it in my settings.


----------



## migles (Nov 16, 2015)

did you change your country to something like an ocean or a weird place?
it's a tiny easter egg on gbatemp, if you change to some "special places" it will say idiot

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i can't seem to find them, but you could change your country to pacific ocean or something like that and you would have "idiot" in the place of the flag


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2015)

Locations that aren't countries and don't have a flag to display, display a tiny icon saying "idiot" instead. 
Use a real place


----------



## Miss Panda (Nov 16, 2015)

migles said:


> did you change your country to something like an ocean or a weird place?
> it's a tiny easter egg on gbatemp, if you change to some "special places" it will say idiot


I haven't posted on here in forever but it would have said UK or possibly Europe or EU. But it never was a problem before. So I don't see that it could be that. Back in the day people used to have Antarctica as their location (not me) & it all displayed correctlly. It is only today that this has happened



Veho said:


> Locations that aren't countries and don't have a flag to display, display a tiny icon saying "idiot" instead.
> Use a real place


 It was either UK or Europe. Is this a forum change because it always displayed correctly in the past & I haven't changed it since 2007/2008?

Europe is a real place, if you mean we have to put a country now & not a continent then fine. But why the angry face? I'm only asking because I didn't know why it had suddenly appeared


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2015)

It's showing a flag on my end.


----------



## migles (Nov 16, 2015)

Miss Panda said:


> I haven't posted on here in forever but it would have said UK or possibly Europe or EU. But it never was a problem before. So I don't see that it could be that. Back in the day people used to have Antarctica as their location (not me) & it all displayed correctlly. It is only today that this has happened


maybe it was a small bug or something, but like @Veho said, if you don't put a real place (like an ocean) the "idiot" is a place holder.. admins choosed the idiot probably as a funny effect.

when i started on gbatemp, i didnt bothered to put info on my profile.. it detected my country and putted the flag according to either my browser options or my ip. most likely it is based on the ip. 
maybe the website couldn't figure out your actual ip location and gived you a flag for another place--
for example, i remember when i used a 3G pen drive, when i looked up my ip, it gave me a really weird place that was in the middle of the ocean.. so if i logged on gbatemp, it would change the flag to that place holder...


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh, I've always wondered about the "idiot" thing! My curiosity is satisfied.


----------



## Miss Panda (Nov 16, 2015)

Veho said:


> Locations that aren't countries and don't have a flag to display, display a tiny icon saying "idiot" instead.
> Use a real place





migles said:


> maybe it was a small bug or something, but like @Veho said, if you don't put a real place (like an ocean) the "idiot" is a place holder.. admins choosed the idiot probably as a funny effect.
> 
> when i started on gbatemp, i didnt bothered to put info on my profile.. it detected my country and putted the flag according to either my browser options or my ip. most likely it is based on the ip.
> maybe the website couldn't figure out your actual ip location and gived you a flag for another place--
> for example, i remember when i used a 3G pen drive, when i looked up my ip, it gave me a really weird place that was in the middle of the ocean.. so if i logged on gbatemp, it would change the flag to that place holder...


Yeah I'm going to assume it was a forum change. Thanks for helping 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> It's showing a flag on my end.
> 
> View attachment 29823


In the screengrab I posted it shows as IDIOT. As I explained in the first post I changed it in settings after I posted the grab. But I didn't know at that stage what had caused it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And now it says New Member under my name what the.........? Also when I posted the other thread my old avatar had gone I had to upload a new one


----------



## migles (Nov 16, 2015)

Miss Panda said:


> And now it says New Member under my name what the.........? Also when I posted the other thread my old avatar had gone I had to upload a new one



just to be sure change your passsword (or request a new one)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 16, 2015)

I doubt someone hacked your GBAtemp account just to do silly things like changing your forum title and country code. If _I_ hacked your account, I'd post a bunch of ban-worthy stuff.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2015)

I cannot tell a lie, this was all Costellos doing!


----------



## Miss Panda (Nov 16, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> I cannot tell a lie, this was all Costellos doing!


you lot are mean rotters  I don't know what to believe


Pedeadstrian said:


> I doubt someone hacked your GBAtemp account just to do silly things like changing your forum title and country code. If _I_ hacked your account, I'd post a bunch of ban-worthy stuff.


That is a fair point actually


----------

